# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Xin hỏi về đường ra vào dao  ! lead in/out

## phuc_0072000

Mình mới tập tành viết chương trình cnc 
Mình cắt nhôm tấm ra nhìu miếng như ri

Khi mình mô phỏng trên máy thì rất ok , nhưng khi chạy thực tế chổ ra vào dao như hình bị lấn phạm vào phôi vài zem như hình . Bị ngay chổ ra vào dao lead in/out

Em nghĩ là do chương trình , mà không biết vấn đề nằm ở chổ nào , tại cái này chỉ chạy 2d contour cắt các biên dạng đơn giản . 
Mình dùng phần mềm alphacam để xuất code .
đoạn đầu của code như sau



> O3010
> G91 G28 Z0
> G90 G17 G64 G49 G40 G80
> M06 T01        
> M08
> M03 S10000       
> G08 P1
> G0 G90  G56 X214. Y1024.  
> G43 Z50. H01
> ...


Các a e diễn đàn có ai gặp qua rồi bày em với .

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác bỏ lead in lead out là được mà.e k dùng alphacam nên k rõ nó nằm ở mục nào.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

phuc_0072000

----------


## anhcos

Vẫn giữ nguyên lead in/out chứ, nhưng cho tốc độ lead thấp xuống tí nữa xem sao bác. Mà bác gia công bằng máy gì?

----------

phuc_0072000

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác thử chạy theo kiểu Ramp xem sao. bỏ lead in/out đi xem có bị k?

----------

phuc_0072000

----------


## nnk

do nhôm nhe, cắt gần xong nó ko được kẹp chặt nữa nên bị kéo vô dao thôi

----------

huyquynhbk, phuc_0072000

----------


## CQV

em thấy chạy đúng đó chứ rãnh của bác 8mm em đoán bác chạy dao D6 thì lead in lead out như vậy là đúng rồi, bác nên tính toán lại lượng dư rãnh cắt bỏ , muốn hết bị thì hoặc là bỏ lead in lead out ko thì chọn giảm sweep hoặc length ,em cũng đã từng bị chạy sai lead in lead out do bù D dao nên nó nội suy sai chứ trường hợp này e nghĩ ko thể do sai code

----------


## phuc_0072000

> em thấy chạy đúng đó chứ rãnh của bác 8mm em đoán bác chạy dao D6 thì lead in lead out như vậy là đúng rồi, bác nên tính toán lại lượng dư rãnh cắt bỏ , muốn hết bị thì hoặc là bỏ lead in lead out ko thì chọn giảm sweep hoặc length ,em cũng đã từng bị chạy sai lead in lead out do bù D dao nên nó nội suy sai chứ trường hợp này e nghĩ ko thể do sai code


Đúng rồi bạn , mình chạy dao 6mm , xài máy router gỗ để cắt nhôm . Như bạn nói , để bỏ thử lead in out coi hết bị không , đở phải làm nguội lại chút . Có gì phản hồi lại với ae sau.
Cảm ơn mn nhìu .

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

m nhìn như kiểu máy bị rơ trục X hay sao ấy. cái leadin/out nó chỉ tránh vết chỗ vào da thôi mà.

----------

